# a must read for anyone getting into cullinary arts



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i have just recently finished reading a book called kitchen confidential by anthony bourdain. from what i have seen in the world of culinary arts this book puts our world into perspective. i think that this book is a wonderful glimpse into the REAL world of professional cooking. the last couple of chapters were by far my favorite but the book was an awesome way to spend some down time and it gives some good advice (do the opposite of what he did for the most part) on how to deal with alot of situations that will be experienced in the real world kitchens. i have also been able to pull alot of insparation from this book for instance the saying that tony uses "everyone has to go through their own culinary ****" i am finding that out right now. but to bring some positive to this he also lets you know that it will pass. i continue to read exserps from this book to help me get through some of my "bad" days. i recomend this book to everyone who is going to attend culinary school and even to those who are already in the feild. this book will take your interest and hold it until the very end i often times found it hard to put down and as a result have lost some hours of sleep. check it out and let me know what you think i hope you will enjoy this book as much as i did. :chef:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi chef from va,

You're right; I think this has become essential reading for everyone in the business. 
If you're interested, there have been lots of discussions (some with Bourdain) here at ChefTalk. Here's one string that specifically talks about that book:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...light=bourdain


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

I would also recomend" becoming a chef" very highly..


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks for the tip pheobe. i have added my thoughts to that thread i apreceate the heads up! 

holydiver i am going to look into that book. thanks for the new reading material! 


THANKS AGAIN GUYS!! :chef:


----------



## devildogchef2b (Aug 22, 2003)

I've posted here before, but have been away for a while. I am in need of information regarding grants, etc., in order to pay for school. I start school in July of 04 at Scottsdale Culinary Institute. If any of you know of any grants that are available for Culinary students, or non-traditional students and career changers, please give me any information you have. I would be grateful for anything you can offer. 

Thanks 
jeff


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

kewl thanks for the recommendations. I'll definatly take a look at all the books that has been recommended. I worked at a bookstore during Christmas and both Becoming a Chef and Kitchen Confidential caught my eye but I was hesitant to buy.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Jeff,

Did you hit the "post reply" button accidentally? You're in the right forum, but I think you need to start a "new thread" in order to get your question about grants answered.


----------



## devildogchef2b (Aug 22, 2003)

You are correct in that I didn't realize what I was doing. I haven't been here in a while, and forgot what I was doing. Please ignore my ignorance here. I will go start a new thread with my brain working this time. lol


----------



## firecracker (May 5, 2004)

On recommendation.....I finally got around to reading Tony Bourdain's, "Kitchen Confidential". I have some definate feelings about the book and the content therein. None of it good.
Bottom Line: I believe Anthony Bourdain, dispite his fabulous education, is still a grease-slinging line cook. He has not learned as much as he claims in his self-centered, ego-manical biography of his precieved testosterone saturated world. 
I have worked in Kitchen's for years and have only seen a glimmer of what he discribes on the night shift at Denny's in the 70's. He is suffering from halucinations and flash backs from too many drugs and alcohol.

He's has offically become a "has-been". 
I know this will not be viewed as a popular review of his book. However, I think it is honest. I also believe most will agree if they are being honest.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

guess your Mom's Day buffet was executed at the finest level today........
danny


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

FireCracker, no seriously, tell us what you REALLY think.

Actually, your post reads like most that I've seen about _The Restaurant_, aka _Rocco and Jeffrey's Not-so-Excellent Misadventure._ If you believe that all that is meant to be the truth, I've got a nice bridge right outside my window to sell you.

You are certainly entitled to your opinlon. But what I wonder is, why get so worked up? (You're not aka Chef/Writer Spencer, by any chance, are you?)


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

FireCracker,are you suffering from being a sunburnt(Fire) caucasian (Cracker)? Dont worry my friend, so am I. I just spent the afternoon catering a BBQ for 300 and no shade. Yeah,Im a grease slinging line cook today but tomarrow who knows? I myself could relate to a lot of Bourdains stuff in the book as far as kitchens go that I have worked.Im a little younger than Bourdain but yes,there were drugs and alcohol in a lot of the kitchens I worked in and the practice is still rampant in this industry depending on the place you work at.Long hours,heat so bad you could pass out are true .Also the owners,tools,tricks,and yes , dont eat fish on monday!So ,as you say to realy be honest well OK,I enjoyed the book and can relate to most of it.
Now FireCracker,do you realy work in this biz or what?
Doug..................


----------

